# Ikan Koi > Penyakit dan Pengobatan Koi >  Help.. Sisik kohaku merah2 pd saat karantina..

## 7dm

Selamat siang suhu, rekan2..  :Wave: 
Minta petunjuk suhu, saya mengkarantina ikan baru dtg hari senin kmrn.. Kondisi ikan pas dtg sehat dan tidak menunjukan gejala2 penyakit..
kejadian ini sama seperti dikolam saya, skrg ada 4ikan yg sakit sama seperti ini, pdhal kohaku ini belum sempat msuk ke kolam utama... 
Pagi td saya iseng cek karantina, ternyata tubuh kohaku terdapat kemerahan seperti dibawah ini..

Sewaktu ikan datang, bak karantina saya beri garam 1kg dan elbayu.. Kapasitas karantina 1,5t.. Secara bertahap saya beri garam lg sebanyak 5kg sampe hari ini.. Ini photo lainnya..

Mohon petunjuk suhu, agar kohaku ini bisa sembuh..  :Hail:  :Hail:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

> Belum digabung kayanya suhu...bisa jadi yg dikatakan om Epoe, cm stress aja, tp di kolam utama ada4 ekor dgn gejala sama ya om? Apakah ada hujan besar beberapa hari belakangan ini? Coba saja cek apakah ada penurunan di pH akibat hujan. Kl dr terakhir kali nubie kesana rasanya dgn jumlah ikan banding kapasitas kolam rasanya kecil kemungkinan krn amonia, nitrit dan nitrat...
> 
> Kl penyebabnya air hujan, backwash aja pelan2 kolam dan karantina dan fullkan aeratornya om, gpp om korban estetika bbrp hr, nnt kl sdh baikan kecilin lg aeratornya gpp. Di karantina jg sama. Bs jg dibantu dgn sedikit elbayou yg di karantina...


belum di gabung suhu, cm 4ekor di kolam kena penyakit yg sama..
emg sih kmrn2 hujan bisa sehari 2x dsini om..
elbayu dikarantina udh om.. N dibantu sm backwash ya om..
makasih suhu sarannya..

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jovie

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Suhu, om, rekan2.. Apa dgn mengaerasi torrent bisa naekin PH? (Pertanyaan nya newbie bgt ya, maapin)  :Sick:

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Sy krg tau apakah kaporit bs dihilangkan dgn cara penguapan, tp kl chlorin, dr hasil googling smlm, rata2 mengatakan tdk bs. Suhu2 lain kl tdk salah menyimpan air di torrent justru utk memberi kesempatan tjd pengendapan zat2 yg tdk diinginkan sblm dialirkan ke kolam. Oya om, pH air sumber brp?

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Kyknya sih aman om, udh mulai naik keatas, ga diem lg.. Udh ga flashing lg om..

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fajarhto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

> Perilakunya bagaimana om? Apakah kaget2an saat didekati sampai kebentur bak atau ngumpet dibawah aerator atau seperti apa om? Atau sukanya diatas permukaan?
> Pengalaman saya kalau diatas permukaan setelahnya dia kena dropsy aeromonas sampai ekornya keropos dan sirip2 juga kena.. Sembuh pakai elbayou + terramicin + garam, hikmahnya itu sanke ogata.. suminya pada keluar dan pekat.. mohon koreksi kalau nubie salah ya..



Keadaan dikarantina sih biasa aja om fajarhto, ga kebentur2, hanya ada masalah saja di bagian punggungnya..
skrg pengobatan hanya make elbayu sm garam om.. Semoga minggu2 depan bisa pulih..
makasih om..

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Suhu master rekan2 update kohaku yg sakit kmrn ya.. Tampak ada titik putih di beni kohaku (didepan) kira2 knapa ya suhu ikan ini.. Apa gejala stress? Atau jamur..?


Kira2 bagaimana ya suhu ttg bintik putih ini..? Tks suhu..

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GAPS

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

kolamnya disebar sumatra aja om yg banyak

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LDJ

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

> Wahh saya pernah nehh...ikan baru..setlh keep 3bln...mulut gak mau nutup...setlh 2bln gak bs sembuh..akhirnya secptnya di ikhlas kan..
> Kalo ada yg tau penyebab n obatnya...boleh di share


Iya nih. Blm pernah ngalamin sih. Mungkin ada yg bisa share kenapa penyakit ini. 

Saya tanya ke toko aquarium katanya ikannya stroke betul ngk tuh ??

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Angkat dan karantina semua ikan, treat anti biotik dan kutu 2x hari h dan h+10, step berikut bom kaporit ke kolam 2x24jam biar pompa runing seperti biasa. Setelah 2hari kuras dan bersihkan kolam dan media dan jemur sampai kering total. Tunggu sampai ikan di karantina sembuh total baru masukin lagi ke kolam yang sudah sterill

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

> Waduh. Kejadian nya tambah parah ya om. 
> 
> Seperti om born2kill. Sebaiknya semua ikan dikarantina. 
> 
> Tanaman jgn dipakai lagi takut jadi sarang sumber penyakit. 
> 
> Kolam di bom kaporit atau PK 
> 
> Om 7dm lokasi dimana kalau blh tau ??





> Ow sorry palembang ya. Baru lihat dibawah avatar om 7dm. 
> 
> Om 7dm blh minta nomor HP atau pin BB


iya om kyknya hrs dicabut aja lah om.. Warnanya aja udh jd bgtu... Pin bb saya inbox ya om david..




> Namanya bom om lebih byk lebih baik hehhehe


ok om.. Thx om born2kill..

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

> om PM pin BBnya blm masuk ??


Maaf om baru balik.. Saya inbox ya om david.. Thx om..

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Mumpung msh sempat sblm boarding. Pd dasarnya kl sy prefer approach perbaiki dl ekosistemnya, semua parameter diupayakan dlm batas yg baik, amonium 0, nitrit 0, nitrat

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

> Betul sekali om yoga, sistem filtrasi nya agak kurang, dan f mekaniknya sangat2 kurang.. Sepertinya sumber masalah udh di ketahuinom yoga, tinggal berfikir untuk kedepannya gimana..
> soalnya ch1 tdk dpt menampung kotoran kasar, sehingga kotoran kasar masuk ke ch 2,3,4..
> dan, 1 lg masalah adalah vegie filter yg jd sarang penyakit..
> 
> 
> 
> Chamber 1 vortex yg atasnya ada matala mat
> chamber 2-3 matala
> chamber 4 CB+shinsuke biosponge
> ...


Bisa di foto chambernya om, kliatannya banyak banget pompanya, arus air kolam di chamber chamber filter tidak boleh tralu kuat karna kotoran ikan nantinya tidak bisa mengendap dan nyangkut.

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_riza_h

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Alhamdulillah kl sdh ada tanda2 membaik. Btw sy ada email dr Kois yg menginformasikan ada PM dr om Budi Bongso, tp dr kmrn tiap kali sy dpt sinyal sy buka forum n refresh berkali2, PMnya tdk muncul2. Di email isi PMnya ada tp sy ga bs reply. Mungkin om Budi Bongso bs sharing sm om 7dm mengenai metode pengobatannya. Sy minta maaf tp mmg ga PMnya tdk masuk2 n kesulitan sinyal smp 2 hr kedepan.

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## lombok_koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

sippp moga2 ngk muncul lagi

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

> nitratnya tinggi om, apakah om sering cuci filter untuk membersihkan kotoran?


ya om.. 15mg/l.. Jadwal cuci filter 2bln om mossad..




> beberapa poin yg saya lihat : 
> 
> air sumber sudah ada nitrat 2,3 mg/ l
> 
> air kolam nitrat 15 mg/l
> 
> air kolam DOC 20 mg/l





> Kesimpulannya?


Iya om david, om owi.. Jd gmana tuh mengenai nitrat? Memang air sumber sudah ada nitrat 2,3mg/l.. 
Gmana baiknya ya om?

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

muantab om 7dm

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 7dm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterdecor_support

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

